# Bennyg70 - Hero of the Forum!



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2013)

Bennyg70 has been nominated as a Hero of the Forum! 



> I would like to suggest Bennyg. He has made such an amazing effort to sort out his control and has been really supportive to everyone else on the board. He also lost lots of weight before he joined the board, again very inspiring and encouraging to others on here. Hats off to Bennyg



Thanks for all your input and support Benny!


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 6, 2013)

Standing ovation Benny, well done!


----------



## gail1 (Mar 6, 2013)

well done benny


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 6, 2013)

100% agree. Well deserved.

Congratulations Benny!


----------



## delb t (Mar 6, 2013)

aw well done bennyg- still have flash backs of that baby photo -hilarious


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice accolade benny well done Hun x


----------



## rachelha (Mar 6, 2013)

Agreed, a very worthy hero.


----------



## FM001 (Mar 6, 2013)

Well deserved lad.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep, I agree. Well done Benny.


----------



## bennyg70 (Mar 7, 2013)

....wow.

I had not noticed this at all - This is amazing thankyou so much!

You guys are the heros to me - without you I couldnt have got myself under the control I have. Whereever the nomination came from - thankyou so much.

It comes on a day of our 12 week baby scan too so I hope to add some more good news later and maybe a piccie!

Thanks again for everyones support, Im truly touched and shocked.

This forum is an amazing place to be and its all of us who make it what it is.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 7, 2013)

Congratulations. Very well deserved


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Well done mate................

You deserve it.......


----------



## fencesitter (Mar 7, 2013)

Well done Benny


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 12, 2013)

well done pizza head .....congrats and well deserved!


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## bennyg70 (Mar 12, 2013)

Phil65 said:


> well done pizza head .....congrats and well deserved!





Andy HB said:


> Nice one!



Lol! & Thankyou


----------

